# What does nett mean on quote?



## kittycole

I know this is probably a dumb question but I don't know the answer. I got a quote from a supllier and it was €x nett. Does ths mean inclusive or exculsive of VAT?
Thanks
Kitty


----------



## carrieann

It means the total before the VAT is added. So its not including VAT


----------



## kittycole

Many thanks


----------



## Bronte

I would have thought the opposite.  Ask the supplier.


----------



## Caveat

Not only does it not include VAT, but there may be other charges to be added e.g. P&P (if relevant)


----------

